# MTB: Kona Bikes Adventure ride at Wendell St Forrest, Wendell MA 07/20



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2014)

I have done this ride the past couple of seasons, and each time have left loving Wendell a little more. If it was just a little closer to home it would be one of my go to spots. For all you CT guys, it's well worth the drive! DO IT. 


I am also pretty sure that fellow AZr Superbman is the brain child / head trail gnome of the Wendell trail system. Great work on that Nipmuck trail!


http://www.mtbadventureseries.org/mtbadventure/Wendell.html


----------

